# Best Broadhead for a VERY large Bear



## M7Archer

Okay,

Back in July I had a late night run in with a 800+ lb Black bear here in the Pocono mtns. Daytime estimates by security at the campground and residents in the area put him at 900-1100 lbs. I plan to go after him with a couple of friends and I am wondering what would be the best broad-head for this size of a bear? It would appear he may crush the current PA state record of 868lbs and since I know he is still coming through every 4-5 days to raid the dumpsters, I want to make sure if I get on him, that he drops...

Any advice???

Will be using the Monster 7 in the sig line to nail him...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any fixed blade head will do fine, if it were me I would go with the RFA Phoenix broadhead because it really opens up holes so they can't clog up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw




----------



## M7Archer

05_sprcrw said:


> Any fixed blade head will do fine, if it were me I would go with the RFA Phoenix broadhead because it really opens up holes so they can't clog up.


I had a feeling that mechanicals may not be the first choice for an animal this big. Thanks for the input and pic...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No problem but bears flesh is pretty soft you will wreck him with any head as long as you can put it in the vitals. Be sure to post up pics, I wanna see that beast.


----------



## M7Archer

05_sprcrw said:


> No problem but bears flesh is pretty soft you will wreck him with any head as long as you can put it in the vitals. Be sure to post up pics, I wanna see that beast.


I wish I had our encounter on video. Didn't have any time to grab it as I had to get between him and my family. Had a 3 yo, 6 yo asleep in the tent and the wife and 10yo daughter I sent into the tent. Fortunate I had the truck between the bear and them and used it to spook him off. Big boy though. Didn't realize they had them this big in PA. Ran into Griz this big in the PACNW, but had no idea how big they were here. He bluff charged me once as I went towards him. Had my german shepherd and an axe:lol: as I jumped into the rear of the truck. When he stood up he still had six inches at the eyes on me and I was standing in the bed of a full size 4x4... Thank God for remote start lol as it spooked him back towards the dumpsters which gave me enough leeway to jump down and drive him back into the woods with the truck... Picked up some UDAP pepper spray for use if this ever occurs in the future. Good to have in a tree stand anyhow. Know a few guys that have gotten treed

If I get him, I will certainly put up the pics. Hope he is still there. Guess they have a 600 lber going through the area as well... We will see. First time out in about 12 years, mine as well go for the gusto eh?


----------



## M7Archer

05_sprcrw said:


> Any fixed blade head will do fine, if it were me I would go with the RFA Phoenix broadhead because it really opens up holes so they can't clog up.


How about the Montec g5 100grain? Have you ever tried that one?


----------



## M7Archer

05_sprcrw said:


>


Okayyy. I just checked into the RFA Phoenix a bit more thoroughly and I will certainly have to order them... Entire broadhead is machined out of one solid piece of tool grade steel. Sweet. Now I know why you use that one. I will order a pack of these and the Montec G5's...

Thanks for the heads up on the GFA:cheers:


----------



## axeforce6

I just started using the g5 montecs cs and they are awesome. Great bloodtrails. Supper sharp. Really strong. Great cutting surface and my favorite thing. They fly like a field point. Good luck


----------



## M7Archer

axeforce6 said:


> I just started using the g5 montecs cs and they are awesome. Great bloodtrails. Supper sharp. Really strong. Great cutting surface and my favorite thing. They fly like a field point. Good luck


Good to hear re: strength and bloodtrails. Everyone I have heard says they fly like their field points which is great. Plan to get 3 of those along with the RFA Phoenix set...

Just out of curiosity, do you use the 2" blazer vanes and it still flies like the field point?


----------



## Rockyhud

I imagine this might be too late for this hunt but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. I tried G5 Montec heads after reading quite a few good reviews from users here and elsewhere, but like anything, there were a few who also didn't like them (didn't fly like their field points). I decided to buy a 3-pack of 100 grain heads and try them myself. For whatever reason, I could not get them to fly predictably beyond 30 yards. They just didn't work with my setup. I then bought a 3-pack of 100 grain Magnus Stinger 4-blade Stingers. To my amazement these did fly like my field points. Up until researching more on what makes arrows and broadheads fly and penetrate better there were my go to broadhead and they still are for deer sized game. I have since decided to up the performance for bigger game and found my Grizzly El Grande broadheads fly superbly and they have a great reputation for making lethal shots even when the shot didn't turn out being as good as the hunter hoped for.

The main point to this is, whatever brand or type of broadhead you decide to use on these bears, make sure that they fly where they should at all ranges you would allow yourself to shoot and that they can penetrate deeply to lethal organs even with a marginal shot (such as hitting bone that might deflect some heads). With a big bruin like you described you don't want to only wound him such that he could turn the roles around and become the hunter and you (or others in your party) the prey.

I hope you nail him and have some good pics and memories afterward. Good hunting and stay safe.


----------

